# Anyone use chains for dips?



## jbeard82 (Aug 8, 2018)

Used them for the first time the other day. I liked it a lot.  I have no idea how much the weighed though.  So I guess my next question is where can I buy some?


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 8, 2018)

Belt with plates attached


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 8, 2018)

Home depot


----------



## jbeard82 (Aug 8, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Home depot


They don’t typically carry the bulky oversized chains.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2018)

It's a 3/8 chain and each link weighs about a pound.

Honestly using chains for dips instead of plates just makes you look like you are trying to hard to be hardcore. 

Chains have their place in lifting. Dips isn't one of them.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 8, 2018)

I agree with pillar. Guys who use chains around their neck for dips look like toolbags trying to look cool. Get a dip belt instead.


----------



## Maijah (Aug 8, 2018)

I use a belt and hang two plates like a giant nutsack, feels good, looks good


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 8, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> I agree with pillar. Guys who use chains around their neck for dips look like toolbags trying to look cool. Get a dip belt instead.



Thats rude x 

View attachment 6156


----------



## Elivo (Aug 9, 2018)

im just happy i can finally get my ass up and down by itself doing dips let alone adding weight. but i do agree, get a belt, the chains around the neck look dbag as hell.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 9, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Thats rude x
> 
> View attachment 6156



OMG you like making fun of blaha too? I have a secret passion for blaha memes. You keep this up and I swear to God I will make you a Vet.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 9, 2018)

Blahautism

View attachment 6158


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 9, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> They don’t typically carry the bulky oversized chains.



I was being sarcastic.  Please see post by Ecksrated


----------



## Seeker (Aug 9, 2018)

Lol no lie, I once  saw a group of dudes using chains while doing incline bench. Chains never touched the floor. Lol I just shook my head.  Weighted dips is a great exercise, but yeah use a belt that hooks to plates.  I've even done them with a dumbbell between my ankles.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 9, 2018)

1.Get a cutting torch and hang around a shipping port.
2.Get busted, spend jail time.
3.Get out of jail, buy weight belt.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 9, 2018)

My favorite sighting in the gym other than tits and ass is the d-bags wearing those oxygen deprivation masks. They look like ww2 pilots and the science behind them is completely bunk. I guess they think they look hard core but they really just look like retards


----------



## Jin (Aug 9, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> My favorite sighting in the gym other than tits and ass is the d-bags wearing those oxygen deprivation masks. They look like ww2 pilots and the science behind them is completely bunk. I guess they think they look hard core but they really just look like retards



Unnecessary. If they want less oxygen to utilize They should just smoke like everybody else.


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 9, 2018)

I only use chains when im filming a montage


----------



## Trump (Aug 9, 2018)

I have to admit I use chains for dips at work but that’s only because it’s all I got. I built the gym myself, squat/bench rack and pull up/ dipping bars. Have an Olympic bar and a total of 120kg weight and a bench only things that we bought. So yes when I dip I have 2 chains I don’t even know the weight of them I use them for dips and also add them onto my bench and squats for extra weight


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 10, 2018)

Definitely buy a chain belt. Totally worth it because you can also use for weighted pull ups. Just be careful and use a slow and controlled motion if you go heavy of dips because it can be rough on your shoulders


----------



## Jin (Aug 10, 2018)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Definitely buy a chain belt. Totally worth it because you can also use for weighted pull ups. Just be careful and use a slow and controlled motion if you go heavy of dips because it can be rough on your shoulders



I have torn a pec doing weighted dips with a weight I could rep 10 times. 

Slow and controlled indeed; the way to go.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2018)

robdjents said:


> i only use chains when im filming a montage



lolololololololololol


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 11, 2018)

I had to look up the Blaha character, thanks lol


----------



## Snowskylo (Sep 14, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> Used them for the first time the other day. I liked it a lot.  I have no idea how much the weighed though.  So I guess my next question is where can I buy some?



A cost-effective version would be a hardware store.  They will also tell you the total weight of the chain.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 14, 2018)

Lowe’s/home depo.. good cheap logging chains


----------

